# prayers for Rob Thigpen



## murphy4trees (Mar 27, 2004)

I just heard yesterday that a wll known top climber around here, Rob Thigpen, fell somewhere around 40' and broke his wrist pretty bad. Not sure of the details, though I heard he was transferring from one tree to the next while working at his own house. He runs a business and has a family to take care of... Hope he recovers well. Your prayers and good thoughts are appreciated.

Also heard of a second local fall in the same week. Boom failure on a bucket truck... The guy got busted up really badly, hip and leg. He's lucky to be alive as 6% of arborist fatalities are from boom failure (check those cables) according to some of Tim Walsh's research..

Be careful... Work safely


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 27, 2004)

Terrible to hear about anyone getting hurt in this biz, hope the guy recovers from injury. 
Any other details about bucket failure? type of unit?


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 27, 2004)

Bad time of year to get injured (not that there is a good time)! Hope the injuries are less severe than they anticipate. Our industry doesn't have a lot of "desk jobs" that guys can do while they are injured. I'll say a prayer for them.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 28, 2004)

One of our line crew bucket boom cracked and sagged last week, 3rd of its type to do it in the company in 2 years, not good


----------



## murphy4trees (May 1, 2004)

I talked to Rob yesterday... said he fell 35' and only broke a wrist.. cast is coming off soon.. he's OK... plans on competing in the penn del western chapter TCC, cause it'll give him more time to get back in shape..


----------

